# Fluttering over



## Maureen (Jan 17, 2013)

Our nuggets have graduated to little cluckers so they are outside now. We have 16 chickens, barred rocks & gold laced wyandotts, this is our first time with chickens. So now, they have a 4x8 coop with access to a 30x60 goat pen as a run. The goat fence is 4' tall. I'm assuming they'll flutter over that and into the jaws of my wolf hybrid. Our options are to keep them confined to a smaller run in the chicken coop, say 4x10' and covered. Or we could put more of the woven wire goat fence up, making the whole goat pen 7' tall? Or would it be possible to use regular wire and put a wire every 6in or so to a certain height? 

Don't chickens usually flutter up to something, then hop down? If we made it hard to land on, could 6ft keep this breed in? Not sure how these guys fair flying. Ideas would be great. We can always make them a small covered run, just feels "small" to me but these are the only options.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

In my opinion I would make the fence taller and put netting over the top. You can get deer netting 7' x 110' for $20 at Tractor Supply. You chick will get over the 4ft fence, as they grow they'll get over the 7' fence. As long as they see the roof open they will get out.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Without the roof being covered, you will have hawks etc. after your chickens. Once they get one, they'll be back for more.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree with Apyl, I have seen my VERY heavy roosters fly up and over a 5 foot fence, not even touching the top. I also have watched hens fly three feet up, walk up the fence and then stand at the top and hop down. So even if it's a bit tall for them, they can still figure out how to get over if the motivation is there.

I would top the fence with the bird netting, that way even if they make it up, they can't make it over. I also tried to clip everyones wings. It did nothing, they all flew a little weird, but they still flew up over the fences and up into the tree.


----------

